# Which Nikon gives the best value for money ?



## goodguy (Dec 10, 2012)

Maybe this question cant be answered as its too vague but still I will try to.
When comparing value to performance what Nikon model would you say is the best bang to the buck and thats to the non professional users.

Lets take a very fermiliar scenario, you have a limited budget and while you can streach it a bit you rather not so what would it be ?
D3200, D5200,D7000 or maybe D600 ?
Maybe some other model ?


----------



## ratssass (Dec 10, 2012)

<<<<BIASED OPINION.........D7000!!!


----------



## Lipoly (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm assuming this is your first DSLR?  If value is paramount, I would say the D5200 is the best choice.  I started w/the D5000 and only recently upgraded after 2 years w/it...I got many amazing shots w/the D5000.  Use the money saved and put it toward lenses...you will get far more mileage out of lenses than a better camera body.


----------



## ratssass (Dec 10, 2012)

i'll assume,you do alot of assuming.......this is my first nikon.previously had the E-300,and the E-500.Both Olympus.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 10, 2012)

I think the upcoming D5200 will offer the best bang-for-dollar-spent. Buuuuut...that's just one guy's opinion...


----------



## Lipoly (Dec 10, 2012)

ratssass said:


> i'll assume,you do alot of assuming.......this is my first nikon.previously had the E-300,and the E-500.Both Olympus.



I was not referring to you...


----------



## ceeboy14 (Dec 10, 2012)

I've had both the D5100 and the D7000...D7000 hands down. I almost gave into the urge for the D600 and earlier the D800 but saw no need after careful study.


----------



## ratssass (Dec 10, 2012)

Lipoly said:


> ratssass said:
> 
> 
> > i'll assume,you do alot of assuming.......this is my first nikon.previously had the E-300,and the E-500.Both Olympus.
> ...




...my apologies,but i still say the D7000.I think I spent alot of time looking at my options before I purchased it.For what I was interested in spending,it was the clear winner for me.I was really looking at the D700,so this left me money towards glass.


----------



## cwcaesar (Dec 10, 2012)

The D5100 is a really good value for the money.  Same sensor as the D7000, but for me it was not the right camera.  I wanted to have the dials to make adjustments on the fly and not have to dig through menus.  Plus, the control layout is very similar to the D600 and it will be an easy switch once I can get the full frame.  For me the D7000 was the right camera for me, a bit more expensive, but I just wasn't happy with the D5100.  That is why I only had it a couple days before upgrading.  You may find the D5100 to be exactly what you need however.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 10, 2012)

for a beginner? on a budget? D100. It has a built in focus motor, so you can pick up an older nikkor D lens, or older tamron/sigma for next to nothing. Older, yes. but still a good camera. its built like a tank, and the best part is, if you  decide 6 months down the road you aren't digging photography much, you  aren't out a lot of money.

Nikon D100 Body Only 6 1 MP DSLR Camera L K 0018208252060 | eBay
[url]http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tamron-28-200mm-f3-8-5-6-IF-AF-Aspherical-LD-For-Nikon-/271115698036?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item3f1fc13f74
[/URL]


----------



## Derrel (Dec 10, 2012)

Naw...the D100 is wayyyyy too old and old-tech. For $299 in pawnshops, a guy can buy a barely-used D3100 body. The D100 shoots flat,ugly JPGS and is not a very good imager...it's way out of date. Its in-camera JPEG engine is very poor by today's standards. A used D40 is a better camera, as a picture-taker. A D60 better still.


----------



## fjrabon (Dec 10, 2012)

This question is simply not answerable.  I think there are a few candidates, but best bang for your buck mostly depends on how much you value certain things.  For some people a D4 is the best bang for their buck, for some people it's a D600.  For some people it's a D3000.  

That being said, I think a used D90 is a great value if you're not shooting low light.  Gets you into dual command wheels, and under ISO 800 it's great image quality if you're not doing a ton of heavy cropping.  A used D3100 is up there as well.  The image quality is great, it's a bit light on advanced features, but it will take great pictures.  It's especially great if you shoot mostly in one of the priority modes (it's a bit of a PITA to shoot in manual though).  D7000 is also a great value, especially as prices are slowly lowering due to people moving to the D600 or holding off purchases because of the anticipated D7100/D400.  

Essentially, I'd say the best values go like this (all used):

D3100
D90
D7000

full frame
D700


----------



## fjrabon (Dec 10, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Naw...the D100 is wayyyyy too old and old-tech. For $299 in pawnshops, a guy can buy a barely-used D3100 body. The D100 shoots flat,ugly JPGS and is not a very good imager...it's way out of date. Its in-camera JPEG engine is very poor by today's standards. A used D40 is a better camera, as a picture-taker. A D60 better still.



The D100's LCD still makes me chuckle every time.  I half expect to see teh green/black screen and images from oregon trail pop up on it.


----------



## jrizal (Dec 10, 2012)

One so-called best value for newbies is the D3000 with 18-55mm kit lens and 55-200mm telephoto. Sure it's a bit old considering the D3200 already came around. But for $449 brand new at Walmart and Best Buy with carry bag and instructional video, it is the cheapest deal you can get and would suit any newbie. There are also good deals for the D5100 with bundled 55mm-300mm lens and bag with video. Do note that my recommendations are based model and current price. It is obvious that there are better models out there.


----------



## cwcaesar (Dec 10, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> The D100's LCD still makes me chuckle every time. I half expect to see teh green/black screen and images from oregon trail pop up on it.



That's funny right there!


----------



## ratssass (Dec 10, 2012)

...i thought maybe he op was considering the 4 that he mentioned


----------



## sleist (Dec 10, 2012)

You need to budget glass as well.  If you spend all your money on a body and don't have money for a couple of nicer lenses (not all at once of course) you are not getting the full value of any camera body.
Figure 1/3 your budget on a body and the rest on glass.  Of course you also need a tripod (and/or monopod), flashes, diffusers, mem cards, software, a computer, camera bags (yes more than one), lens cleaner, sensor cleaner, remote triggers, filters (just not a UV one please), extra batteries, monitor calibration kit, printer, ink, photo paper, matting and framing supplies, photo hosting site fees, replacement neck strap, hi speed internet access ....

I started out kidding a bit here, but it's actually painfully true.  Can you get by with less?  Of course.  But you won't.

Have fun!


----------



## Patrice (Dec 10, 2012)

Second hand or refurbished D7000 from KEH. Stop dithering and just get one, you won't be disappointed.


Nikon Digital D7000 16.2 MEGAPIXEL WITH CABLES, CD, BATTERY & CHARGER (SD CARD ) REFURBISHED, DIGITAL SLR INTERCHANGEABLE LENS CAMERA - KEH.com


----------



## TheLost (Dec 10, 2012)

Refurbished D5100.... Cheap and a good sensor (Same as D7000).

You didn't say what you want to take pictures of, IMHO that is a huge factor in the camera.  

If you want something not on your list... Nikon V1 for $299 is hard to beat right now.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 10, 2012)

D4.  You'll never want anything better.


----------



## Lipoly (Dec 10, 2012)

SCraig said:


> D4.  You'll never want anything better.



He is asking for a value camera and you suggest a $6,000 body?  I'm not sure that fits his requirements.


----------



## invisible (Dec 10, 2012)

If you're looking for value, make sure you buy used (regardless of brand/model). Cameras lose value FAST.

If you're buying used, make sure to test the camera extensively. For example, shoot a few frames at different ISOs with the lens cap on and then carefully inspect all the files for hot pixels. Some hot pixels are acceptable, but if you see a technicolor starry night you should look for a different camera


----------



## Lipoly (Dec 10, 2012)

invisible said:


> ...For example, shoot a few frames at different ISOs with the lens cap on and then carefully inspect all the files for hot pixels. Some hot pixels are acceptable, but if you see a technicolor starry night you should look for a different camera



Good tip, never thought of that.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 10, 2012)

Lipoly said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > D4.  You'll never want anything better.
> ...



No, in his original post he asked for the best value for the money without giving a budget.  That IS the D4 because sooner or later most of us will upgrade and then upgrade again and then upgrade again and then upgrade again.


----------



## Lipoly (Dec 10, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Lipoly said:
> 
> 
> > SCraig said:
> ...



I think he implicitly gave his budget by listing the cameras he is considering and suggested the D600 would be stretching it... also mentioning he had a "limited" budget.


----------



## TJC (Dec 11, 2012)

hands down - 5100. This camera was $875 a year ago and is now $550. It matches the 7000's sensor. A buyer can buy the camera, a speed light, a UV filter, a 55-200, and a Nikon wireless release and still walk out of the store for less money than a 7000 kit. For those who don't need or want all the bells and whistles of the more expensive body, they could do a whole lot worse than a 5100 kit.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Dec 11, 2012)

I guess you'd also like me to tell you which food is the best. Or which car is the best? Or which ... 

Go to a camera store. A CAMERA store, not Best Buy. Put your hands on several models, ask questions, play with it in the store, go home and read reviews online of the 2 or 3 models you liked in the store, look at your bank account...BUY.

No one here knows what you need. 

You list both the D3100 and the D600 as models you're looking at. This tells me you have absolutely no idea what your needs or even wants are. We can't help you with that.


----------



## shadowlands (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't like the small body SLR's. That's just me...
So if on a budget... D90... if you can spend more... D7000 or D300/s.... if you can spend even more.... D600


----------



## sleist (Dec 11, 2012)

> This tells me you have absolutely no idea what your needs or even wants are. We can't help you with that.



Not to mention the fact that any "value" you think you're getting will quickly disappear if you end up buying a body that does not meet your needs and upgrade sooner than you would have needed to otherwise.


----------



## gryffinwings (Dec 11, 2012)

Also consider buying used, you can spend the extra money for other things like lens and flashes. However make sure your buying from a reputable company or person.

I bought a D200 used and it works great, only issue is the rubber grips. got it for like $250.


----------



## DavidNM (Dec 11, 2012)

Here's a site you should check out:     Camera Comparison - Snapsort

It allows you to compare cameras from several brands, etc.

Personally i shoot with a D300, and with the accessories and the training that I've had I'm not really willing to switch until Nikon comes up with a new version, say a D400 with greater MP and low light function.  I started out with a D70S and quickly found I needed more.  Whatever you get - do some serious research on what type of photography you THINK you'll be doing in a few years  -  and try to get something to accommodate what you think your needs will be.  good luck!


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 12, 2012)

I think snapsort should have a disclaimer for their goofy rating system.  One of their scoring criteria is "popularity". It is good for comparing stats if you know what you are looking at.  The d5100 is a great value right now if you are on a tight budget.  I personally would not use one because I don't shoot with AF-s lenses and many other reasons.  I have a d300 and a d90. If you can score a good used d300 for $500 and don't care about video and keep iso on the lower side it is the best bargain out there.  But for a novice it has no green or scene as I call it...


----------



## Sarmad (Dec 12, 2012)

I think in Pakistan, D90 has the worst price for it's features and D7000 and D5100 are priced very well....


----------



## Solarflare (Dec 12, 2012)

> When comparing value to performance what Nikon model would you say is the best bang to the buck and thats to the non professional users.


Thats always whatever camera gives you the features you need.

D3100 - very cheap, only 12 bit sensor, but easy to use even for newbies
D3200 - same as D3100 except better sensor (14 bit, 24 Mpx) and video support
D5100 - Flip screen, great sensor of the D7000 (14 bit, 16 Mpx, great dynamic range + low ISO)
D5200 - Flip screen, possibly same sensor as D3200 (14 bit, 24 Mpx)
D7000 - Enthusiast level DX camera with great sensor and very complete feature set
D600 - Basically a D7000 with some new features and the possibly best full frame sensor on the market. Quite frankly the sensor deserves a better camera body; especially a better autofocus, for this one has a very small autofocus point area. It still works with f/8 lens/converter combinations, though.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you for all the informative and interesting responses.
Some people assumed I am in the market for a new camera and I need to appologise for not being more clear in that respect.
I just bought a new camera about 2 weeks ago as I mentioned in some other post, I did lots and lots of homework before choosing my camera which is the D7000 and I am very happy with my choice.
My question is due to 2 reasons.

1.I wanted to know if others agree with my choice
2.I wanted to know what you guys simply think is the best value for money in Nikons current stable of cameras.


----------



## shadowlands (Dec 12, 2012)

goodguy said:


> Thank you for all the informative and interesting responses.
> Some people assumed I am in the market for a new camera and I need to appologise for not being more clear in that respect.
> I just bought a new camera about 2 weeks ago as I mentioned in some other post, I did lots and lots of homework before choosing my camera which is the D7000 and I am very happy with my choice.
> My question is due to 2 reasons.
> ...



You did well. Great camera and something you can grow into. Great job!!!


----------



## TJC (Dec 12, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Go to a camera store. A CAMERA store, not Best Buy.



Camera store? Good luck with that!!! I live in a major metropolitan area and the closest camera store that is also an authorized Nikon dealer is an hour away. All the other shops have been put out of business by not so well intentioned shoppers who come to the stores to look, touch, and feel the cameras but then buy on the internet to save a few bucks. The local mom and pops can't compete. 

So, while your advice is not bad, it's a bit unrealistic for many reading this forum. Best Buy might be the only realistic choice. 

That said, for those who do have access to real camera stores, buy from them even if it costs you a little more. Most likely the store will match the internet price on the camera as authorized dealers are required to use MAP. The real profit for the store comes with all the goodies you'll need with your new camera. Every sale goes a long way in making sure that store is there if you need them in the furture.


----------



## DavidNM (Dec 12, 2012)

coastalconn said:


> I think snapsort should have a disclaimer for their goofy rating system.  One of their scoring criteria is "popularity". It is good for comparing stats if you know what you are looking at.  The d5100 is a great value right now if you are on a tight budget.  I personally would not use one because I don't shoot with AF-s lenses and many other reasons.  I have a d300 and a d90. If you can score a good used d300 for $500 and don't care about video and keep iso on the lower side it is the best bargain out there.  But for a novice it has no green or scene as I call it...



Obviously the popularity piece is a bit silly, but the site does allow you to compare specs side by side which is very helpful.


----------



## Vautrin (Dec 12, 2012)

I had a D3100 I got as a gift.

I ditched the kit lens, and put on a sigma 50mm f/1.4

People were amazed by the pictures I took...  

Lesson: it's not the body, it's what's attached to it.  I would rather shoot a D3100 with a great lens than a D7100 

Most of the "features" you'll get with a better body you wont miss as you're a n00b

And when you get serious enough that you would miss it, you'll be beyond "budget" land anyways


----------



## TJC (Dec 12, 2012)

goodguy said:


> Thank you for all the informative and interesting responses.
> Some people assumed I am in the market for a new camera and I need to appologise for not being more clear in that respect.
> I just bought a new camera about 2 weeks ago as I mentioned in some other post, I did lots and lots of homework before choosing my camera which is the D7000 and I am very happy with my choice.
> My question is due to 2 reasons.
> ...



Using price as the only benchmark to measure value, then the 7000 is a good deal but not the best. That's still the 5100 selling for 63% of it's year ago on sale price. But who buys a camera based only on price?

Do we agree with your choice? Hmm? Let me ask you this: On the last car you bought, how do you think you did? I can tell you with high probability, you got hozed. Why do i say that? Because most people get hozed in car deals. Even those who believe they are savy buyers. Few know where all the money is hidden in a car deal. Most likely, if you bought a car in the $15k and over price range you paid thousands too much, one way or another. That's just the way it is. It's why your local car dealer, the place the looks like it gets no customer traffic, can pay $25,000 a month to advertise it's cars. 

Now, I tell you that to ask you this: Knowing you probably got hozed on your car, do you like it any less? IOW, and directly to the point - what we think doesn't matter and the price you paid has no correlation to whether it was a right choice. If the camera gives you everything you were hoping for, it was a good choice. If not, then it was a poor choice. Regardless of price.


----------



## TheLost (Dec 12, 2012)

goodguy said:


> 1.I wanted to know if others agree with my choice
> 2.I wanted to know what you guys simply think is the best value for money in Nikons current stable of cameras.



1) I would have waited for the new D7100 to come out in a few months...  
2) Best 'Value' right now is still the Nikon V1.. was: $900 w/10-30mm lens January 2012.. now: $299 w/10-300mm December 2012. 

IMHO.. you should enjoy your camera and stop the buyers remorse.


----------



## sleist (Dec 12, 2012)

> 2) Best 'Value' right now is still the Nikon V1.. was: $900 w/10-30mm lens January 2012.. now: $299 w/10-300mm December 2012.



And yet, if it doesn't shoot what you need it to shoot you just threw away $300, plus anything you might spend afterward trying to get it to do something it was never meant to do in the first place.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 13, 2012)

TheLost said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > 1.I wanted to know if others agree with my choice
> ...


Well I already sold my older DSLR and had no camera, I got myself into a buying frenzy and I simply had to pull the trigger so the 7100 was not an option, I simply couldnt have waited for it and I am sure in the first few months the price it would go for would be full price so honestly it wouldnt match the 1048$ I got my 7000 which came with the 18-105 lens.
Anyways in few years I will upgrade again so this all will start all over again.

And I dont have any buyers remors, even though this is my second DSLR I am still nothing but a child in the ways of photography so it will take me a LONG time to grow into the D7000, the D7100 will be a better camera to be sure but by the time I will be able to fully use the D7000 capabilities the next model will be out and again the price I got my 7000 was simply good, too good in my eyes to pass on for such a great camera.

Would you categorised the V1 as a DSLR ?
If yes then maybe it is the best value for money but I must admit from what I read and saw and a good camera but defenitly not amazing. Of course thats just my impression of it as I never owned or used and is basing my opinion according to what I read only.


----------

